# LED light owners, I wanna hear from you!



## ncy (May 18, 2008)

I'm looking to do a high-light setup on an ADA 60-p using LED light... anyone doing the same? 

Anyone using LED's on a similar size tank? (60-p = approx 24"x12"x12")

If you are, I'd be grateful for some feedback about which fixture, and your opinions on them.

Thanks!


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

Which ones are you looking at? One that had a kelvin rating for plants was:
http://www.aquaillumination.com/sol/


----------



## ncy (May 18, 2008)

IUnknown said:


> Which ones are you looking at? One that had a kelvin rating for plants was:
> http://www.aquaillumination.com/sol/


Thanks for the find. The PAR looks pretty intense for that unit... I guess a dimmer could be used though.


----------



## ncy (May 18, 2008)

I found this over at TPT:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/lighting/160396-led-lighting-compendium.html

I guess I was hoping I could turn this into a sort of survey thread. e.g. what LED light do you have? How do you like it? That kind of thing...


----------



## XJfella95 (Oct 27, 2011)

Check out my thread 'The Bonsai Chi' in the journals section. There you will find my pics of the fixture and electronic backpack I made. 

I am willing to sell cheaply the plans and parts list for this particular setup.


----------

